# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Dulux One Coat

## Wombat2

Is it as good as it reads?

----------


## Axel

Where are you planning on using it? New work or a re-paint in same/similar colour? 
I have seen it demonstrated with mixed success over a patterned surface - i.e. one half painted white the other dark red. Two different dulux once products were used. The interior one covered no probs in one coat. The other was exterior once in a white base with a very light purple tint - this one did not cover 100% successfully in one coat - i.e. you could still see a difference between the red half and the white half underneath. 
If you really only want to do one coat choose a colour using a white base that has plenty of ochre, black, and/or red oxide tinter in it - for example a fairly strong beige or grey or grey/blue colour. Stay away from bright magenta and yellow tinted colours.

----------


## Wombat2

Want to repaint the open plan lounge/dinning/kitchen currently very pale mushroom tones (almost white ceiling with pink tinge- slightly darker walls to dado height then purplish fawn bottom 1.2 m ) turning it to off white/ yellow tones similar grading  Want to do it before we move in while the house is empty and have a 4 day weekend to do it and a 2 hour drive there and back at start and finish.<O :Tongue: Like to knock it over as quick as possible but get a good result. (have to repair that rusty bit first as per another post)<O :Tongue:

----------


## Gooner

I have used the Dulux one-coat ceiling paint many times, but recently decided to stop using it. 
As far as paint goes, it's good paint. I technically haven't had any problems with it. However, it's a bit of a false economy. 
For starters, using a brush to paint the cornices is downright painful. The One Coat is very thick and paints on like toothpaste when you use a brush. (Thats an exaggeration, but you get my drift).  
Also, I found I went through a lot more paint than using two coats of ordinary paint. The tin says it should save you paint, but I have found the opposite. I have tried using different nap rollers with similar results. The stuff goes on quite thick such that you end up using more paint. This is the whole point of "one coat" but once I factor in the extra work required to paint the cornices and the amount of paint I go through, it's a bit of a false economy. For now on I'll just go the two coats. Better insurance against "missing a spot" anyway.

----------


## Ozcar

> . . .
> For now on I'll just go the two coats. Better insurance against "missing a spot" anyway.

  I'll second that. 
I found that with one-coat ceiling paint, it was almost impossible to avoid ending up with dodgy areas. It would look perfect when I was painting, no matter how hard I looked, but then afterwards I would find bad patches that showed up when the light was at a certain angle.

----------


## davo79

I too have just used it in 3 bedrooms.  Thought it would save time however I used a lot of paint and also found missed spots the next day.  Next time I will just use normal ceiling paint and give it 2 coats.

----------


## OL' PAINTING

It a bit of a sale pitch to charge a DIY person an extra money. I dont find this paint something special.  The paint is a bit denser then usual paints, and will give a bit better coverage. But its not a miracle paint! This paint may be OK for the DIY same-colour-quick-fix. But theres a risk some stains will go through and you will have to come back again.   If you are changing colour or to paint over an old surface  you still need 2 coats. If you paint a new surface  you still need an undercoat and 2 coats of finish.

----------


## teknostar

I have used the dulux 1 coat for ceilings - i will never use this crap again... 
As others have noted, you end up using more than 2 normal coats due to the thickness. 
Better off to buy a cheaper 2 coat system.

----------


## lbg

My experience has been good - although the bulk of it was on new ceilings (plaster). One undercoat and then one-coat dulux. Worked a treat, and as we were reno'ing a whole house saved us heaps of time. Sure, it may cost a little more - but it's not double, and the time you save is worth the difference. 
I just wish I knew about the product when we reno'd the last place - 11ft ceilings, 1x Under & 2xTop coats was a killer (going up and down the ladder)!!

----------


## rantenNraven

i am painter by trade.  dulux one coat hahahahaha.  by normal acrylic paint. dont waste your money.  DULUX like to target diy's, thats where most of there money comes from in the painting sector (i hardly know of any painters that use dulux anymore.)  it is thicker which means you use more, it is over priced because what it "claims to do", there are no shortcuts for a good result.  if you want a good covering ceiling paint i use and will only use "haymes ULTRA PREMIUM CEILING PAINT"

----------

